# Apple 23' vs Dell Ultrasharp 24'



## kaviar (16 Août 2005)

J'envisage l'achat à cours terme du Dell Ultrasharp 2405FPW 24" et j'aimerai savoir si il y a dans le coin des utilisateurs de cet écran.

Merci d'avance


----------



## len73 (24 Août 2005)

Salut Kaviar,

J'utilise cet écran depuis bientôt 4 mois et j'en suis enchanté, et pour causes : 

Il est doté de 5 entrées vidéos (2 pour Ordi, une S-VGA, une composite et même une composante !!), tu peux donc sans autre y connecter deux machines et une console de jeux, + un DVD (perso il est connecté sur un PC (Analogique) et sur un Mini (Digital)). 

Une pure merveille : le temps de rafraîchissement et impeccable pour mon utilisation (création et web). De plus il est doté d'un lecteur multi-cartes ce qui est génial pour transférer des données depuis n'importe quel type de carte, sans câbles !

La qualité d'image, que ce soit luminosité ou contraste est excellente.

A mon humble avis, une très bonne alternative au 23" d'Apple !

Si tu veux d'autres détails, n'hésites pas !

Len


----------



## kaviar (24 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup, ta réponse renforce l'idée que je m'étais fait sur cet écran et le pense que je vais franchir le pas. Juste une dernière petite question, tu as testé le mode pivot ??


----------



## len73 (24 Août 2005)

Re,

Non, je n'ai jamais utilisé le mode pivot. Est-ce une priorité pour toi ? 


Ce que je sais, c'est que l'écran est totalement orientable : tu peux le faire pivoter, le monter/descendre et l'incliner.

En ce qui concerne le mode pivot (verticalisation de l'image), je fais le test ce soir et te tiens au courant, mais je crois bien que le logiciel est fournis avec l'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A+

Len


----------



## kaviar (24 Août 2005)

Non pas vraiment, c'était juste comme cela, j'avais lu quelque part qu'il était directement gérer par Tiger. Par contre j'avais lu sur certains forum qu'il était possible de négocier le prix chez Dell, je n'y croyais pas, mais cela marche, j'ai obtenu une réduction de 400 euros !!!  (j'espère que tu étais au courrant !!!)


----------



## len73 (24 Août 2005)

Concernant le prix, j'ai pu bénéficier de conditions "exceptionnelles".

Je m'explique. Les premiers jours de disponibilité de ce fabuleux produit en Europe, le site de Dell affichait un prix "farfelu". Lors de ma commande, il m'a fallu faire passablement d'effort pour trouver le produit dans leur shop on-line. Et là, surprise, le prix affiché ne correspondait à aucun prix officiels publiés ! Alors là, j'ai foncé et l'ai obtenu pour env. ¤ 800 (sans rien négocier !)... A ce prix, j'ai plus trop hésité


----------



## len73 (24 Août 2005)

J'ai fait un petit test concernant le "pivotage" de l'écran en question...

Première constatation, aucun pilote n'est fourni avec l'écran...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3356767#

Deuxième constation, DELL est tout sauf pro Mac...

Troisième constatation, DELL ne recommande pas franchement un type d'utilisation en "portrait", je cite : "...vous allez connaître la dégradation de performance dans les applications intenses en graphiques..."

Pour toutes ces raison, je n'ai pas poussé le test plus loin, n'ayant aucune utilité de disposer de ce mode...

Le pivot se gère visiblement depuis les préférences systèmes sur Mac, bien qu'ayant été incapable de le tester réellement !http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3356767#


----------



## kaviar (24 Août 2005)

Cela n'est pas trop grave, de toute façon un 24" en portrait, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt. 
Encore merci, je te tiendrais au courant, je pense que je ne vais pas tarder à passer commande....


----------



## len73 (24 Août 2005)

En tous les cas, c'est un choix que tu ne regretteras pas !

Je ne peux que te le recommander chaudement ! 

A+

Len


----------



## Auréli1 (24 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

Dis-moi Len73, comment s'en sort la carte graphique du mini avec un 24 pouces ? C'est fluide ? Lecture de DVD, bureau...

Aurélien


----------



## len73 (24 Août 2005)

Salut Auréli1,

Honnêtement, oui, la carte graphique du mini suffit pour cet écran. 

J'avais un peu peur au début qu'elle serait "juste", mais non, c'est bien fluide, et pourtant je ne la ménage pas (Illustrator, Photoshop, DVD...)


----------



## MarcMame (25 Août 2005)

Le mode pivot est désormais géré nativement pour tous les écrans et tous les Mac équipés de Tiger (10.4) et d'une carte graphique ATI de la série Radeon 9xxx et cela que votre carte graphique soit d'origine (Apple) ou non.

Il suffit d'installer la dernière version de ATI Displays ( v4.5.5 )


----------



## kaviar (25 Août 2005)

Effectivement je viens de vérifier dans les informations système et il y est indiqué que la rotation est gérée


----------



## Ed wood (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

pour ceux qui voudraient acquérir un ou plusieurs écran Dell 2405 FPW
une commande groupée s'organise sur hardware.fr...

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php...rint=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0


----------



## tinibook (25 Novembre 2005)

Et pourquoi ne pas faire une commande groupée pour le Cinema Display 30"


----------



## Mig69 (29 Novembre 2005)

Voilà je vous expose mon "problème". Je suis intéressé par l'achat d'un écran LCD Dell 20' ou 24' et je voulais savoir si ma carte vidéo les supportait. C'est une radeon 9700 avec 64mo de ram. Pour le 20' je pense qu'il n'y a aucun problème mais pour le 24'? De plus s'il y a des possesseurs de 24' branché sur un PB comment ça rend?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## kaviar (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Il y a quelques utilisateurs du 24" sur ce forum (dont moi), il y a quelques discussions qui on été ouvertes concernant cette écran (comme celle-ci). Concernant ta carte graphique je ne pense pas qu'il y est de problème et avec mon PowerBook 17", c'est nickel. Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas.


----------



## Mig69 (29 Novembre 2005)

Est-ce que tu regardes des films dessus? Est-ce que tu joues un peu?
Je compte aussi acheter une xbox 360 et la brancher dessus donc je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas trop de rémanence. Je vais l'acheter aux US et il y a une grosse différence de prix: le 20 est à 435$ et le 24 à 1199$. Est-ce que tu penses que ça vaut le coup de prendre le 24?
Je sais que je demande beaucoup mais c'est quand même un gros achat 
Merci d'avance


----------



## kaviar (29 Novembre 2005)

Touts les personnes que je connais (et donc moi aussi) qui possède le 24" en sont très content. 
Pas de rémanence avec un DVD?
Testé avec quelques jeux sans problème (par contre je ne pourrais pas te dire lesquels, c'est un copain qui était venu faire des tests chez moi avant de l'acheter, - je ne suis pas un gros joueur -. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que ce sont des jeux ou cela tire de partout  )
Par contre je n'ai pas éssayé avec une source vidéo autre que le mac. J'ai une PS2, si tu veux je ferais un test ce WE et je te dirais quoi.
Pour moi le 24" pouce est vraiment bien en surface affiché (mise en page et retouche photo).
Pour le prix, sache qu'en téléphonant chez Dell, il y a moyen de négocier (je l'ai payé 860 euros).

Quoi dire d'autre ....

Si tu as encore des questions je suis à ta disposition.


----------



## Mig69 (29 Novembre 2005)

Cette histoire de négociation m'intéresse  il faut leur dire quoi? 
Merci pour les infos ça a l'air d'être de la pure bombe.


----------



## kaviar (29 Novembre 2005)

Bon d'abord tu dit bonjour au monsieur ou à la dame qui décroche  
Bon sérieusement, Dell réalise régulièrement des promo. Lorsque tu leur téléphone même si tu n'es pas en période de promo, tu peux réussir à l'avoir au prix promo. Bon il faut savoir un peu négocier, mais je t'assure que cela marche.


----------



## Mig69 (29 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour les infos. J'y penserai bien si jamais j'en commande un (pas avant janvier).


----------



## Ed wood (30 Novembre 2005)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ne pas faire une commande groupée pour le Cinema Display 30"



Avec un peu de chance, pour 30 écrans achetés, on aura le droit à un tapis de souris... 

UP !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Qui part avec la caisse ? Lionel ?
Ca me parait dangereux et tentant de tout centraliser, et je ne parle même pas des problèmes de port.
Chaque fois que j'ai participé à ce genre de chose ça a foiré...


----------



## kaviar (30 Novembre 2005)

Ed wood a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> pour ceux qui voudraient acquérir un ou plusieurs écran Dell 2405 FPW
> une commande groupée s'organise sur hardware.fr...
> ...



Sans commande groupé, j'ai eu le mien ainsi qu'un copain à 860 euros. Il faut suivre les promos Dell et savoir négocier


----------



## kaviar (5 Décembre 2005)

Pour tous ceux que cela intéresse, promo chez Dell, le 24" est à 816,75 euros


----------



## kaviar (5 Décembre 2005)

Promo chez Dell, -30% sur le 24", ce qui le fait à 816,75 euros !!!


----------



## Mig69 (5 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup! Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas encore les sous


----------



## kaviar (5 Décembre 2005)

Dans ce cas lors de ton achat tu pourras peut-être te payer le 30" !!!


----------



## Mig69 (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai regardé et j'ai trouvé que 25% ce qui est déjà pas mal hein  Mais oh bonheur ils font la même réduc aux US. Par contre que jusqu'au 31/12 :'( et normalement j'y retourne que mi janvier :'(
Si c'est 30% ici ça fait moins cher qu'aux US et je pourrai peut-être l'acheter en France du coup et l'envoyer aux US même si je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre.
Donne moi un lien avec les 30% si tu as stp


----------



## kaviar (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est une banner que j'ai vu ce matin sur MacGé et comme un imbécile je n'ai pas conservé l'adresse :rose: :rose: 
si je la revoie passer je te communique le lien


----------



## Ed wood (6 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous ceux que cela intéresse, promo chez Dell, le 24" est à 816,75 euros


 
Salut,

où as-tu vu ce prix là ? !
sur le site de Dell, la promo indique 976 euros....


----------



## kaviar (6 Décembre 2005)

Ed wood a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> où as-tu vu ce prix là ? !
> sur le site de Dell, la promo indique 976 euros....



J'ai vu passer un banner, mai comme un imbécile, je n'ai pas noté le lien :rose: :rose: 

Il serait bon pour ceux que cela intéresse de téléphoner directement chez Dell


----------



## Supa (6 Décembre 2005)

Qu'en pensez-vous, il me semble que c'est une alternative intéressante au 23' Apple (surtout le prix!) :

Dell Ultrasharp 2405FPW 24" widescreen LCD Flat Panel


----------



## kaviar (6 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
Très bonne alternative  . Nous sommes plusieurs sur MacGénération à le posséder et si tu fais une petite recherche tu devrais trouver nos commentaires


----------



## Supa (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un pb G4 dernière update et un vieux G4 400, à ton avis je peux les brancher les deux sans problèmes?


----------



## kaviar (7 Décembre 2005)

Merci (mais je ne sais pas qui ???) pour cette fusion  . Pour que cela soit encore plus simple et pratique, ne serait t'il pas possible de fusionner également ces deux ci qui traite du même sujet : Fusionnés


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci (mais je ne sais pas qui ???) pour cette fusion  . Pour que cela soit encore plus simple et pratique, ne serait t'il pas possible de fusionner également ces deux ci qui traite du même sujet :
> ...


Ben moi, qui veux tu que ce soit d'autre :rateau:
Les deux autres ne sont pas dans ma juridiction


----------



## kaviar (7 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, qui veux tu que ce soit d'autre :rateau:


Bon et bien merci golf


----------



## benout (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
En alternative à ces deux écrans, quelq'un a-t-il pu tester le *Samsung 242mp*, qui je crois possède la meme dalle, avec en plus un tuner télé et une connectique vidéo/audio assez généreuse? Je suis assez intéressé par ce modèle pour la vidéo (brancher une freebox sur l'entrée péritel et ainsi en faire une télé en plus du moniteur). Par ailleurs, pensez vous que la conectique du Dell permet de faire cette configuration? (Peritel?)

Merci
Ben


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2005)

Supa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez-vous, il me semble que c'est une alternative intéressante au 23' Apple (surtout le prix!) [/URL]



Un collègue vient de s'équiper d'un PowerMac bi-pro, et il a acheté cet écran Dell 24" plutôt qu'un 23" Apple. Il en est très content, principalement pour les raisons citées plus haut. Evidemment, il n'a pas le design et la qualité de finition d'un écran Apple... mais il est bien mieux pourvu en connectique.


----------



## kaviar (7 Décembre 2005)

benout a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> En alternative à ces deux écrans, quelq'un a-t-il pu tester le *Samsung 242mp*, qui je crois possède la meme dalle, avec en plus un tuner télé et une connectique vidéo/audio assez généreuse? Je suis assez intéressé par ce modèle pour la vidéo (brancher une freebox sur l'entrée péritel et ainsi en faire une télé en plus du moniteur). Par ailleurs, pensez vous que la conectique du Dell permet de faire cette configuration? (Peritel?)
> 
> Merci
> Ben


Difficile de faire un comparatif entre les deux, ils n'ont pas la même vocation. 
Du point de vue de la connectique, le Dell n'est pas mal doté non plus :
Connecteur S-Video
Connecteur vidéo composite
Connecteurs de la vidéo composante
Connecteur DVI
Connecteur VGA
Mais pas de péritel !!!

Par contre pour une utilisation quotidienne (travail) le Dell à un avantage non négligeable (même par rapport à Apple) qui est le réglage en hauteur de la dalle, ce qui permet d'être dans les meilleurs dispositions lorsque tu passes 8 h devant.

Ici un petit comparatif entre le Samsung et l'Acer


----------



## benout (7 Décembre 2005)

Pour la vidéo, j'imagine que moyennant un adaptateur, on peut brancher la freebox sur l'entrée composite? N'yaurait-il pas dans ce cas la un décalage avec le son si on branche l'audio sur un ampli externe?


----------



## MarcMame (7 Décembre 2005)

benout a dit:
			
		

> Pour la vidéo, j'imagine que moyennant un adaptateur, on peut brancher la freebox sur l'entrée composite? N'yaurait-il pas dans ce cas la un décalage avec le son si on branche l'audio sur un ampli externe?


Surement, mais il devrait être imperceptible.


----------



## kaviar (7 Décembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Surement, mais il devrait être imperceptible.



Bête question, mais pourquoi y aurait-il un décalage ??


----------



## MarcMame (7 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bête question, mais pourquoi y aurait-il un décalage ??


Pour 2 raisons :
1/ Le signal analogique à l'entrée doit être numérisé : ça prend un certain temps.
2/ Les écrans TFT ont un temps d'intégration (affichage) qui n'est pas encore nul, même si on s'en rapproche : env. 8ms pour les modèles récents.


----------



## benout (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous!!
voila, pour Noel, je me suis offert le Dell 2405. J'en suis ravi.
En revanche, j'ai branché mon powerbook dessus en DVI et j'aimerai pouvoir faire quelques réglages de couleurs/luminosité. J'ai cru comprendre qu'on ne pouvait pas accéder aux paramètres luminosité de l'écran avec cette connectique. Je suis donc à la recherche d'un profil (?) qui ait une luminosité plus faible et des couleurs plus fidèles. Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre, mais je crois qu'on peut ajouter des profils pour gérer les moniteurs, me trompe-je?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et éclairages. Et Joyeux Noël!!

Ben


----------



## danifi (26 Décembre 2005)

benout a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!!
> voila, pour Noel, je me suis offert le Dell 2405. J'en suis ravi.
> En revanche, j'ai branché mon powerbook dessus en DVI et j'aimerai pouvoir faire quelques réglages de couleurs/luminosité. J'ai cru comprendre qu'on ne pouvait pas accéder aux paramètres luminosité de l'écran avec cette connectique. Je suis donc à la recherche d'un profil (?) qui ait une luminosité plus faible et des couleurs plus fidèles. Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre, mais je crois qu'on peut ajouter des profils pour gérer les moniteurs, me trompe-je?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et éclairages. Et Joyeux Noël!!
> ...


Salut,tu peux choisir un profil dans les préf systèmes/moniteur en ce qui me concerne le profil Apple RGB me donne de meilleures couleurs quand a la luminosité c'est le réglage direct sur l'écran.
L'écran est vraiment bien, en plus je l'ai acheté 1270 francs suisses.... a peu près le prix du 20" Apple.A+


----------



## Philou1789 (26 Décembre 2005)

Perso, pour moi les écran Apple sont superbes mais bien trop cher.
De plus ils ne sont plus à la pointe de la techno donc bravo DELL
DELL va sortir le 30", qui va déchirer en terme technique et prix.

Je suis un fana Apple mais mon banquier beaucoup moins.


----------



## lamidenis (5 Février 2006)

len73 a dit:
			
		

> En tous les cas, c'est un choix que tu ne regretteras pas !
> 
> Je ne peux que te le recommander chaudement !
> 
> ...



Vous avez des photos de ce 24" ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## kaviar (5 Février 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez des photos de ce 24" ?
> D'avance merci.


jète un coup d'½il ICI


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2006)

Pardon de le dire, mais Apple est cher en France notamment ! Sur un Cinema Display 23" par exemple, c'est pas moins de 28% d'ecart entre les prix en France et au Japon (identiques aux US). Me faites pas croire que c'est seulement du au changement de TVA de 19,6 a 5%. Depuis tout petit j'ai toujours trouve que Mac c'etait pour les riches, sauf depuis que je vis a l'etranger.


----------



## golf (9 Février 2006)

Le débat sur les prix n'est pas du tout accepté dans ce forum qui n'est pas là pour cela.


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le débat sur les prix n'est pas du tout accepté dans ce forum qui n'est pas là pour cela.



Interessante remarque. C'est quoi alors ce forum ? C'est etripage de cette daube de Winaube produite par ces *&%@ de Micro$oft, et louanges a Apple et Steve pendant qu'on se tripote la nouille ?

Bon, ca se voulait comique comme remarque, mais j'aurais aime avoir ete informe plus jeune de la relativite des prix, en France, par rapport au reste du monde. Mais bon, je me contenterai maintenant de dire que j'aime bien mon Mac et puis c'est tout.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ca se voulait comique comme remarque, mais j'aurais aime avoir ete informe plus jeune de la relativite des prix, en France, par rapport au reste du monde. Mais bon, je me contenterai maintenant de dire que j'aime bien mon Mac et puis c'est tout.


En tout état de cause, si tu souhaites faire une comparaison valable des tarifs pratiqués, tu dois impérativement le faire sur le prix hors-taxe.


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> En tout état de cause, si tu souhaites faire une comparaison valable des tarifs pratiqués, tu dois impérativement le faire sur le prix hors-taxe.



Ca c'est une tres bonne idee. Desole, j'y penserai pour mes prochains posts.


----------



## zlooj (12 Février 2007)

len73 a dit:


> Salut Kaviar,
> 
> J'utilise cet écran depuis bientôt 4 mois et j'en suis enchanté, et pour causes :
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je fais remonter ce vieux post pour demander si le pas de masque (pitch) n'est pas trop gros : je vais passer d'un CRT à un DELL 24 mais j'hésite encore un peu rapport à ce pas de masque de 0,27. 
Y a t'il une grosse différence entre un pas de masque de 0,254 et un de 0,27 ?
Je fais du graphisme print ET web/multimedia.

Merci.


----------



## zlooj (12 Février 2007)

Je rajoute que j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup la finesse d'affichage de mon CRT (0,254)...


----------



## len73 (12 Février 2007)

Salut Zlooj,

Je te rassure, je pratique les m&#234;mes activit&#233;s que toi et la r&#233;solution offerte par cet &#233;cran rend la diff&#233;rence de pitch imperceptible.

En tous les cas, j'en suis tr&#232;s heureux ! Le lecteur multi-carte rend vraiement service !
Maintenant qu'il est qualibr&#233; correctement (sonde), je le trouves encore plus contrast&#233; et les couleurs sont vives et nettes.

Par contre je ne connais pas la derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration (2407) de cette s&#233;rie...Encore meilleure ?

A+

Len


----------



## zlooj (12 Février 2007)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse...
Bon je vais me laisser tenter... j'avais un peu peur de perdre en finesse d'affichage.
Apparement, d'apr&#232;s les numeriques, cela semble etre ZE bon ecran du moment, meilleur que le 2405...
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240.html

Par contre je vais le coupler avec un DELL 20 pouces et comment savoir si la carte graphique de base du MacPro va tenir le choc pour une utilisation 2D ?
C'est la NVIDIA Geforce 7300 GT 256 Mo. Merci


----------



## thecrow (12 Février 2007)

Salut, 

le pitch du dell 24" n'est pas 0,27 mais bien 0,25 comme le 20" et comme chez apple... donc aucun soucis &#224; ce niveau, l'affichage est superbe...

je poss&#232;de un dell 24" et un 20" et franchement pour bosser c'est super pratique et pour le plaisir aussi (dvd...) c'est franchement &#224; mon sens le meilleur rapport qualit&#233;/prix du march&#233; par rapport &#224; Apple. Surtout que les &#233;crans dell sont souvent en promo...

j'ai pay&#233; le mien la semaine derni&#232;re &#224; 819euros pour un 24"... 

il ne faut pas oublier toutes les options qu'il poss&#232;de et surtout la garantie 3 ans avec &#233;change. 

J'ai un soucis de fabrication avec le mien et il va repartir chez dell quand ils m'auront livr&#233; le nouveau donc... 

si &#231;a t'int&#233;resse de le voir en action 
http://www.glm-graphics.net/MacPro/Site/Equipements&#37;20Suite.html


----------



## zlooj (12 Février 2007)

Merci de cette réponse....
Tu as le matos que j'aurai dans une (ou 2!) semaine ! Enfin, les deux Dell et le macpro ! 
Par contre, pour le Pitch je trouve 0,27 de partout... mais tout les 24 pouces sont à 0,27 sauf le apple (23 pouces) qui est à presque 0,26...
Pour 0,01 de différence de pitch je me dis que ça doit pas etre trop enorme... 
Alors...je crois que je vais me lancer !  
Si quelqu'un a une raison de s'opposer à ce mariage, qu'il parle maintenant ou qu'il se taise à jamais (ouais c'est la formule consacrée non ? )

Un dernier truc, la carte graphique tiens le coup avec 2 ecrans sur une application comme photoshop ?!


----------



## len73 (12 Février 2007)

Re,

C'est simple : je bosse 10h par jour sur ma config (suis ind&#233;pendant). J'ai un powermac g5 dual 2.0 avec un CG Nvidia GeForce 6600 de 256Mb et 2 (!) &#233;crans Dell 24" 2405. 

R&#233;sultat : NO PROBLEM, c'est hyper fluide et r&#233;actif. Le pied g&#233;ant pour travailler avec ton taf d'un c&#244;t&#233; et les palettes + mail + iTunes de l'autre !

Que du bonheur...

Donc avec un MacPro, m&#234;me avec une carte graphique "standard" (!) tu es vraiment &#224; laise !

Moi j'dis, faut que tu te lances mon gars !


----------



## zlooj (12 Février 2007)

Bon Len73 tu viens de finir de me convaincre, merci &#224; toi et merci &#224; TheCrow !!!
Entre les photos et ta description de ce que je fais (10 heures/jour, palettes etc etc) je suis gonfl&#233; a bloc ! 
Allez, je vais percer mes economies ! 
Merci !


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

Pas de problème si tu as encore des questions...

Le nouvel écran arrive aujourd'hui et celui qui a un défaut repart... sont rapide chez Dell, j'ai reçu le mien vendredi!


----------



## zlooj (13 Février 2007)

Merci &#224; toi...
ils te font un echange sur site ?! c'est bien deja.
C'est quoi le probl&#232;me - si c'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

zlooj a dit:


> Merci à toi...
> ils te font un echange sur site ?! c'est bien deja.
> C'est quoi le problème - si c'est pas indiscret ?




Un pixel rouge tjs actif et une série de pixel plus de 30 avec qq lignes rouges qui clignotent sur une série d'images, de fonds et autres...
C'est vraiment un défaut de fabrication, car mon 20" est vraiment nickel.

Le changement d'écran à domicile est pdt toute la durée de la garantie donc 3 ans. Pour des défauts qui je suppose sont considérés de fabrication...

Voilà...

Mais pas de panique tu ne seras pas déçu d'un tel matos avec une super config.

C'est franchement génial de pouvoir bosser sur FCP, Illustrator, Photoshop sur de tels écrans.


----------



## zlooj (13 Février 2007)

rassurant ! ;-)
Bon bon bon... Merci ! je fais chauffer la CB !


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

zlooj a dit:


> rassurant ! ;-)
> Bon bon bon... Merci ! je fais chauffer la CB !



Ouip, et tiens nous au courant...


----------



## zlooj (6 Juillet 2007)

Bon, apres moults tests, je suis PLUS QUE CNONTENT du Dell 24 et du Dell 20... C'est le pied, le panard, le reve, trop bien trop bon !


----------



## islacoulxii (11 Juillet 2007)

Je propose qu'au nom des gens qui essaie de garder en etat leur finance, ce genre de post soient bannis...

:-D

F&#233;licitations..


----------



## zlooj (11 Juillet 2007)

Merci islacoulxii !


----------



## David_b (11 Juillet 2007)

regardez régulièrement le site de Dell ils font régulièrement des promos. 
j'ai payé le mien (2407 FPW) quelque chose comme 550 HTC, et vu la qualité de l'écran je n'ai qu'un regret : j'aurai du en acheter 2


----------



## odaaghnar (4 Octobre 2007)

Je suis interessé par le dernier 24 pouces de DEll. Je lit un peu partout sur des forums qu'avec la prise DVI, il est impossible de régler la luminosité ainsi que le contraste.
Il parait que même baissé au minimun, la luminosité reste excesive. Du coup pas mal de gens le branche en VGA. Est ce vraiment trop fort en DVI ? obligé de brancher en VGA ? ( c'est quand même mieux de rester en DVI ....)
Et il possible quand même de régler les couleurs en dvi sans devoir passer par un ordi Dell ?
Merci pour les possesseur d'un écran Dell, de bien vouloir m'éclairer sur le sujet..... le Dell est en promo jusqu'a la fin du mois d'octobre a 735 euros ... et j'hesite beaucoup car je veux rester en DVI et ne pas m'arracher les yeux !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Salut a tous, est il possible de brancher ce Dell 24" sur un IMAC Alu 24 en resolution native bien sur


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Décembre 2007)

ben euh.. oui !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

thx mec


----------

